# mango and kiwi sking



## short stuff farm (Apr 26, 2008)

Can goat eat these skins with out adverse effects?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah mine like stuff like that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...anything like that is a good treat for them. Some will like it and others won't, besides those mine really like pineapple rinds.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine LOVE watermelon!!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay, just because the subject is open, I about fainted when I saw my first goat eat a whole bannana!! Skin and all!! It was funny!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My wether, Gizmo (my first ever goat, I love him to bits he is my baby) well I let him into the orchard sometimes. He goes silly over stone fruit - peaches, plums and nectarines. I almost had a heart attack the first time he ate one, he puts the whole thing in his mouth, chews and chomps for about 5 or 6 minutes, then all of a sudden he spits the stone out and seriously, it is the cleanest stone you have ever seen. 

I gave my bachelors a watermelon quarter the other day, it was going a bit yucky in the fridge. They luuuurved it. Gizmo had pink all under his chin and down his throat (gives a whole new meaning to 'coloured angora').


----------

